# it's fake !!!!!!!



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

http://giantology.typepad.com/

check this out. if it was real ,dont you think a find liek this wold have been on the news!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

No, this would be true. It's probably the Nephilim of old. (Sinister is now rolling his eyes thinking 'don't get him started again' - too late!)

The scriptures shed some light on this for us:

"The Sons of God saw the daughters of men that they were fair; and they took them wives of all which they chose."
- Genesis 6:2

"The Nephilim were upon the Earth in those days and thereafter too. Those sons of the gods who cohabited with the daughters of the Adam, and they bore children into them. They were the Mighty Ones of Eternity, the People of the Shem."
- Genesis 6:4

"And there we saw the Nephilim, the sons of Anak, which come of the Nephilim: and we were in our own sight as grasshoppers, and so we were in their sight."
- Numbers 13:33

"The Emim - a large and numerous people, as tall as the Anakim - had formerly inhabited Moab. Like the Anakim, they are usually reckoned as Rephaim, though the Moabites call them Emim."

"Now only King Og of Bashan was left of the remnant of the Rephaim. In fact his bed, an iron bed, can still be seen in Rabbah of the Ammonites. By the common cubit [63.5 cm/25 in] it is nine cubits [5.7 m/18.75 ft] long and four cubits wide."
- Deuteronomy 2:11, 3:11

The 'giants' spoken of in the Book of Enoch were believed to be the offspring of fallen angels (the Nephilim) and human women.

"They took for themselves wives from all that they chose and [they began to cohabit with them and to defile themselves with them]; and to teach them sorcery and [spells and the cutting of roots; and to acquaint them with herbs.] And they become pregnant by them and bore great giants three thousand cubits high.
- Book of Enoch

Now, three thousand cubits is 1.3716 kilometers, so that's considerably taller than the mention in Deuteronomy.

Raymond Fowler, in his book "The Watchers" tells us the following:

"The Hebrew word for giants (nephilum) literally means the fallen-down-ones because these tall celestial beings fell from the sky. Their half-breed progeny and their descendants are often mentioned in the early books of the Old Testament until the last of them were finally killed off. They were known as the Rephaim [Hebrew for 'phantoms'], Emim, Anakim, Horim, Avim, and Zamzummim. Some scholars speculate that this tradition of giants born from the union of gods and humans formed the basis for the demigod of Greek mythology."


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ...


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

well its all greek to me


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

giant greek!


----------

